# ☺ فكرة عمل العديد من الاجهزة بالعربي ☺



## Bioengineer (17 ديسمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الاخوة الاعزاء هذا موقع رائع يشرح فكرة عمل العديد من الاجهزة,,,

والتالي روابط بعض الاجهزة:

فكرة عمل جهاز التصوير بالرنين المغناطيسي:

http://www.hazemsakeek.com/QandA/MRI/mri.htm

فكرة عمل جهاز التصوير المقطعي:

http://www.hazemsakeek.com/QandA/CT/ct.htm

فكرة عمل الأشعة السينية:

http://www.hazemsakeek.com/QandA/x-ray/x-ray.htm

فكرة عمل الأمواج فوق الصوتية وتطبيقاتها في الطب:

http://www.hazemsakeek.com/QandA/ultrasound/ultrasond.htm

فكرة عمل الليزر وتطبيقاته:

http://www.hazemsakeek.com/QandA/Laser/Laser.htm

*الموقع هو للدكتور حازم سكيك والموقع ملئ بالمعلومات القيمة عن العديد من الاجهزة 
في حياتنا العملية وكذلك مبادئ الفيزياء بشكل عام.*

وتقبلو تحياتي ..​


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (17 ديسمبر 2006)

الأخ العزيز م/عادل صلاح .

تحية طيبة .

اهلأ وسهلأ بعودتك وجديد مساهماتك الرائعة .

جزاك الله خير واحسان .

البغدادي


----------



## Biomedical (18 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ،

شكرا لك م/عادل صلاح على المشاركة الرائعة وجزاك الله خيرا.


----------



## حسنين علي موسى (19 ديسمبر 2006)

الأخ العزيز ... عادل .... لا أقول سوى عاشت يداك على كل مشاركاتك المتميزة والمبدعة دائماً ... بارك الله فيك وإن شاء الله من أحسن إلى احسن .... والسلام عليكم

م. حـســــــــنـيـن العـــــراقــــــــــــــي


----------



## eng_salem1 (20 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاك الله كل خير وجعله من ميزان حسناتك


----------



## تيتو النقيب (26 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاك الله كل خير وجعله من ميزان حسناتك


----------



## Prof_Mofasa (26 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاك الله كل خير 
ننتظر منك المزيد


----------



## الألكتروني (29 ديسمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك 
موقع اكـــثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثر من رائع


----------



## No peacE (29 ديسمبر 2006)

والله موقع رائع 
جزاك الله خير


----------



## ابو سند (30 ديسمبر 2006)

كعادتك يانسل سام بن نوح .....

كعادتك ترفع راس اليمن .....

الى الامام اخي العزيز 

وكل عام وانت باالف خير.....


----------



## م/سلمان العريفي (7 يناير 2007)

بارك الله فيك أخي


----------



## Prof_Mofasa (7 يناير 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي


----------



## amontilladow (16 يناير 2007)

tnank you about this valued informations


----------



## ابو يافا (25 يناير 2007)

مشكور اخي على المشاركة الرائعة


----------



## tigersking007 (28 يناير 2007)

يا بشمهندس عادل بجد بصراحه مش عارف اشكرك ازاى ربنا يخليك لينا ويخليك لقسم الهندسه الطبيه


----------



## مهندسة جادة (6 أكتوبر 2008)

الله يخلي المهندسيين اللي زيك و يرفع درجتهم في الدنيا و الاخرة


----------



## belal-alsharaa (10 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكوووووور جدا وفقك الله والى الامام


----------



## xdevilx_77 (12 أكتوبر 2008)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## المهندسة الطبية (23 أكتوبر 2008)

بالفعل الملف رائع الف شكر


----------



## مهندسة جادة (24 أكتوبر 2008)

الله يجزيك الخير 
موضوع اكثر من رائع


----------



## tali (24 أكتوبر 2008)

thank you so much


----------



## tali (25 أكتوبر 2008)

thank you so muchu brother


----------



## ف ر و ح ة (17 نوفمبر 2008)

عاشت ايدك علة هاي المواقع الرائعة
حقيقة جدا مفيدة
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## الملاك الذهبي (19 نوفمبر 2008)

الشكر الجزيل على المجهود الكبير اخي الكريم


----------



## eng88 (20 نوفمبر 2008)

الله يعطيك العافيه يابشمهندس


----------



## contenginaa (20 نوفمبر 2008)

لك جزيل الشكر وزادك الله علما


----------



## فهد الفهاد (23 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور اخوي المهندس عادل صلاح جعل الله فائدة هذه المعلومات في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## سالم باقيس (29 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا مهندس عادل


----------



## محمدالقبالي (29 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور يا م.عادل صلاح على مشاركاتك الرائعه دائما


----------



## Alinajeeb (1 ديسمبر 2008)

جمممممممميل وفقكم الله


----------



## دنيا الحب (18 مايو 2009)

مشكور مهندس عادل والله ماقصرت وكنت محتاج للمعلومات والحمدلله
جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## مهندالمهندس (18 مايو 2009)

باركالله فيك موقع رائع


----------



## المتابعة (18 مايو 2009)

معلومات روعة جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## أبوباشا (22 مايو 2009)

يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه
ربنا يبارك فيك


----------



## احساس القلم (23 مايو 2009)

دائما متميز بكل ماهو جديد
و رائع بكل ماهو مفيد 
خصوصا للمهندسين حديثي الخبرة
الله يوفقك


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (5 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي العزير


----------



## mmukh (7 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله عنا الف خير


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (10 يناير 2010)




----------



## bshbsh (10 يناير 2010)

الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## محمد يس11 (16 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Eng..Rafat (7 مارس 2010)

بجد موقع كتيررررررررررر رائع يعطيك العافية اخي عادل


----------



## الآغا ياسر (8 مارس 2010)

أخي العزيز لو تسمح ترسل لي فكرة عمل جهاز Infant Incubator
شاكر لك كل ما تقدمه


----------



## medtech (8 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزاك الله خير


----------



## زهرة_الربيع (11 مارس 2010)

موضوع رائع 

بارك الله فيكم ..


----------



## مهندسه ورده (16 مارس 2010)

شكرا المواضيع رائعه


----------



## محمدحنوره (12 مايو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا الجهد المبذول وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## عبد الرزاق الجبوري (13 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الف خير


----------



## مهندسة جادة (1 يوليو 2010)

ما شاء الله مواضيع رائعة


----------



## the king of heart (28 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور أخي ونتطلع إلى إضافة أجهزة أخرى مع بيان الأعطال في كل جهاز


----------



## e.berakdar (14 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا للمجهود الرائع والمعلومات القيمة والواضحة


----------



## عباس اللامي (15 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك موقع مفيد 
شكرا جزيلا 
م .عباس اللامــــــي


----------



## ابن صنعاء (15 سبتمبر 2010)

أشكرك كثيرا يالباش مهندس عادل والله روابط جميلة ومعلومات قيمة ونريد المزيد 
تحياتي لك


----------



## التفوني (19 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## eng emmy (19 سبتمبر 2010)

الاخ المهندس 
تحيه لك مجهود رائع جزاك الله كل خير


----------

